# How start with the fertilizer



## condor (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi !, i'm starting to add some macros and micros to my planted tank. KH2PO4 , K2CO3 , KH2PO4 and csm.

Which method do you think is more easy for a beginner? Which text do you recommend to start ? and if i make my own fertilizer?

Thanks for your help and sorry for my english.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi condor,

Probably the easiest is using the PPS-PRO method described in the "Sticky" at the beginning of this forum. I would probably recommend starting with it. 

The other method, which provides more nutrients to the plants, but requires weekly 50% water changes, is the Estimative Index (EI) method which is also described as a "sticky" at the beginning of this forum. 

I would read up on both of them and choose one to start with.


----------



## condor (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the answer. 

The ppd method is hard to my. I don`t have any test for NO3 & PO4 , and any posibility to buy it.

EI is thom bar method? i know it. Maybe thats ok.


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

I do EI dosing myself - its way easy - and it works - i started cranking up the light , nutrients and co2 and wow - especially co2


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Well...the PPS Pro method does not require any testing either. You get away from the 50% water changes as well as no testing.

EI, you need 50% water changes


----------



## condor (Feb 7, 2008)

Where i would find the PPS pro method explication? In the forum are PPS classic.

The EI is easy i think, i'll try this:

10- 20 Gallon Aquariums
+/- 1/8 tsp KN03 (N) 3x a week 
+/- 1/32 tsp KH2P04 (P) 3x a week
+/- 1/32 tsp (2ml) Trace Elements 3x a week
50% weekly water change

But what is tsp? is a standart? why not use ppm?

thanks everybody !


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Here's the link for PPS Pro

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/pps-analysis-feedback/39491-newbie-guide-pps-pro.html

Both EI and PPS Pro is really simple

TSP stands for teaspoons

You can also use the fertilator to get PPM if you are better suited for that


----------



## condor (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks ! For the method of this link :

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/f...e-pps-pro.html

The PPS pro gives us the formula, but how do you know how many pps are in the water for KNO3 for example. I think that's important.

This is the formula:



> Macro Solution
> 
> In 1 liter bottle:
> 59 grams K2SO4 (Potassium Sulfate)
> ...


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

You can use this calculator to figure out the PPM in your aquarium

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilator.php


----------



## condor (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks. Maybe later i'll have more questions


----------

